# Anyone using the Arcatech Large Leveling Base?



## Rahul (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,

I was looking for a Leveling base to use with an Arca Swiss Monoball Z1 ballhead and found the Arcatech Large Leveling Base on the BH website - 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/834487-REG/Acratech_1170_LARGE_LEVELING_BASE.html/prm/alsVwDtl

Is anyone using one of these? Are there any other options that I should consider. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm quite happy with my RRS leveling base.


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm quite happy with my RRS leveling base.



+ 100 for me too, Dear Teacher Mr. neuroanatomist .
If I buy another one, I will get RRS Leveling Base, But Now I have Gitzo G. 1321 Leveling Base, Which I use more than 10 years and OK for me, Because I not do Bird Photography any more..
Have A great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Pookie (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea, I use it and have both the RRS and Acratech... very similar, no issues. I like the Acratech a little better because I shoot on the beach often and I can run the whole unit under water to remove salt water/sand and it comes out clean. Something I don't ever do with my BH55 and TA2LB.


----------

